
Tech in 2020: Standing on the Shoulders of Giants – Benedict Evans Presentation [pdf] - notlukesky
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/50363cf324ac8e905e7df861/t/5e3761ff3e87613dac063a5f/1580688038108/2020+01+Benedict+Evans+Shoulders+of+Giants.pdf
======
streetcat1
Regulation will only hurt new startups and will probably assure the position
of big techs since only big tech can handle the overhead of regulation
(lobbyists, lawyers, CPA, audits reports, etc).

So I would expect to see big tech actually push for regulation.

However, startups and the tech industry, in general, should push AGAINST
regulation, as it would freeze the natural progression of tech, where the new
replace the old.

~~~
notlukesky
Sundar Pichai has been actively calling for regulations on AI and facial
recognition to crowd out potential competition and startups. They know that
regulations will create barriers to entry and openly welcome it now that they
are at scale.

Just like banking rules like KYC and AML were barriers to entry and the cost
was borne by the unbanked and underbanked; and competition that could not be
created to take on the incumbents.

Karl Popper warned that the enemies of open societies included BIG companies
that tried to limit competition through regulatory capture and their armies of
lobbyists.

